# Dawson County bear



## gcs (Nov 22, 2017)

My wife took her first ever bear Sunday 11/19/17. She was deer hunting when the big boy stepped out. She let her 7mm-08 sound off and dropped him in his tracks. Looks like it’s going to be a full body mount.


----------



## Kodiak629 (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulations to the Lady on a nice Bruin! I hunt NW Lumpkin Co. Hope to get a deer or bear this weekend. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2017)

That's a good one! Congrats to her!


----------



## Timberman (Nov 23, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 23, 2017)

Way to go!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 23, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2017)

Biggan


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 23, 2017)

*Thats a great Black Bear*

Congrads to the lady.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2017)

Awesome!  Congratulations.


----------



## gcs (Nov 23, 2017)

We weighed it with two different scales, one said 275 and the other scale said 265. After loading it up in the truck, I thought it weighed a lot more than that. Lol


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Congrats to her nice bear


----------



## jbogg (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice One!  Congrats!


----------



## CornStalker (Nov 25, 2017)

Well done!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2017)

That's a biggun!! That guy has a HUGE head! Tell your wife we said CONGRATS!! Awesome bear!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 26, 2017)

Thats a GREAT bear! Way to go!!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice bear!  Congratulations!  Please post pictures when the mount is done.


----------

